# Precious (Bridge) and Blueberry, Finally!



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Blueberry on the computer

Precious, my sweet Bridge mother, and Blueberry were together for 8 years, so I thought my first pictures should be of these two bonded sweethearts, even though Precious is gone now. I'll dedicate another thread to Nina and Blueberry.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Precious, through the window.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Can't help lovin' that man of mine!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, just one kiss!

This is one of my favorites!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well...., maybe one more. :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love you, but you know that's my favorite spot!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ah, that's more like it!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yawn! Women, can't live with 'em, can't live without them!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are so wonderful! I've never seen kitties "kissing" before! 

The one with Precious through the window kind of brings a tear to my eyes because it almost has a "ghost-like" effect, like she's still watching over you. :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here are the results of the kiss!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's such a good Daddy! Still can't help loving him!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the kind comments, Marie. I have never loved a pet any more than my special Precious. She and Blueberry were bonded...unlike any two cats I've ever seen. Precious will always live in my heart. 

I'm so pleased that Blueberry and Nina love each other, because he was lost when Precious died.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kitties! :luv


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow Jeanie!!

I've been around the board for a couple of years and let me just say that the pics of Precious and Blueberry live up to all of the hype. Kitty kisses......that is also a first for me. 

My guys will sometimes smell each other in the nose area....but that is almost always a recipe for a rumble. 

Very nice pics....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Aww, they are as gorgeous as I always imagined!! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you both! I really love my babies!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Awwww it *IS* kota! lol. I love the pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I really enjoyed finally seeing pics of your cats, Jeanie. They're beautiful cats, we should have been seeing them all along.

Now, there's this thread called the "Member picture thread....."


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful babies  . Sorry about Precious  . Did Precious and Blueberry have babies? 8O Did you find homes for them?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, I was a breeder of Siamese cats at that time.  However, the kittens in the picture went to Ohio to a family member whose cat had just died. She was an emotional wreck, very happy to get them.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:yellbounce I'm soooooooooooo happy to finally meet your babies... they are truly gorgeous... :heart I'm sorry for Precious... she was indeed a true beauty... :worship I have to show the girls the pictures of Blueberry... they will want to set up a date with him immedialty... :luv


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Lovely! :luv :heart


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry about the red (empty) eye! Hopefully, when I have digital camera pictures taken, that won't happen. Now I know why people post pictures of their babies; my heart feels so warm! I wanted to post them, of course, but as Z told me, my computer just couldn't handle newer technology. 

Estelle, Blueberry is an absolute gentleman, and will have your girls home shortly after twilight.  :wink: (Don't tell Nina!)


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Awwww, oh my goodness, they're all booootiful :heart


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Ahhh boooful babies, Jeanie - that family picture in the basket is adorable


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are georgeous and those little babies top it off. I love how Precious has her arms out on the monitor, Sugar does that all the time and it's hard to type :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The pictures with the kittens were Polaroids, and I guess there was something on the lens, but I agree; they were such a sweet family!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

After seeing these pictures, noone has to guess why you named Precious, 'Precious'.  They are beautiful cats, Jeanie! Thanks for posting these pictures. I love the one with Precious looking out of the window, that has to be my favorite. You mind if I save that one on my computer?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

No, I don't mind, Megan. I like that one too.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Jeanie!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww...the kitty kisses are adorable, well they're all adorable...but the kisses are extra adorable :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh my...those are two beautiful cats, Jeanie! We've all been waiting to see them. The kissing pics are just completely adorable :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:heart


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:love2 *Absoutely gorgeous!!!!! *:heart Siamese are so sleek and beautiful! Thanks for sharing! Are the kittens still with the relative? I would love to see them grown up! Were they blue or seal? (Chocolate?)? or both?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words! If you look at the second picture, you'll see that the one in back is a bluepoint (female), and the one in front is a sealpoint (male). I'll be visiting my relative this summer and I'll try to post pictures from there!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

They are so sweet :heart


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> He's such a good Daddy! Still can't help loving him!


Awwwww Jeanie, they are adorable... Mommy and Daddy all snuggled up with the babies... this is such a heart-warming picture - and the two of them are gorgeous meezers too!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awwww, they're just gorgeous and so sweet together.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

GORGEOUS! 

I really like the "old style" siamese cats. How beautiful!!!!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Wonderful pictures. I'm sure they are very special to you. :luv


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful kitties Jeanie... they are all just stunning!! :love2


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you all for your comments! I also like the Classic style of Siamese.  Of course I think they're beautiful. I miss Precious so much. She was one of those special babies. We had a close bond. However, Nina is an absolute sweetheart. :luv


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I would love to see the older pics of the babies too. They are all so beautiful and such a sweet love story!


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh Jeanie, those are some wonderful pictures! I especially like the kissing ones. How very sweet! I was saying, "awwww....." at each picture I saw. I had to run upstairs and get my husband to show him as well. 

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you both! My computer was at the shop for a week and a half. I'm sorry I couldn't respond.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Aww, Jeanie, Precious is such an angel! :luv and the family and kitty kiss pictures are too sweet for words! :heart


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you so much, Gunter! I was lucky to get the kitty kiss picture!  That isn't usual for me. The camera is always across the room at those times.


----------

